# جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة



## ارووجة (3 مارس 2008)

*سلام ونعمة

مرحبا ياغاليين
حبيت افتح هالموضوع
تنحط فيه صور  وفيديوهات لكنائس الارض المقدسة مع معلومات عن الكنيسة*

*:smil12:علشان لما تزورو فلسطين تروحو تشوفو كل الكنائس ماتنسو ولا حدة وكمان تكونو عارفين معلومات عنها *​


*هبدأ بعد شوية​*


----------



## ارووجة (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*1.كنيسة المهد *






*تعتبر كنيسة المهد من أقدم كنائس العالم والأهم من هذا حقيقة أنَّ الطقوس الدينية تقام بانتظام حتّى الآن منذ مطلع القرن السادس الميلادي حين شيّد الإمبراطور الروماني يوستنيان الكنيسة بشكلها الحالي.*

*كانت كنيسة المهد هي الأولى بين الكنائس الثلاث التي بناها الإمبراطور قسطنطين في مطلع القرن الرابع الميلادي حين أصبحت المسيحية ديانة الدولة الرسمية وكان ذلك إستجابة لطلب الأسقف ماكاريوس في المجمع المسكوني الأول في نيقيه عام 325 للميلاد.

في سنة 326 م، زارت الملكة هيلانة الأراضي المقدسة بغرض مشاهدة الأماكن المهمة في حياة السيد المسيح عليه السلام، ومن ضمن ماشاهدت مغارة على مشارف بيت لحم حيث ولِدَ فيها السيد المسيح له المجد حسب مااعتقدت الجماعات المسيحية القاطنة هناك.

يُعلمنا إنجيل لوقا بأن السيد المسيح وُلِدَ في مذودٍ في مغارةٍ حقيرةٍ أذ لم يكن له موضع في المنزل (لوقا 2:7)، ويذكر البشير متّى في إنجيله منزلاً حضر إليه المجوس القادمون من الشرق لإكرام الطفل يسوع حيث كانت مريم العذراء ويوسف والطفل، أما يوستينوس الشهيد فأشار إلى أنّ ذلك المذود وجد في مغارة.

كان كثيرٌ من رعاة تلك المنطقة يحفظون مواشيهم ليلاً في مغر، أضف إلى ذلك أنَّ البيوت الفلسطينية التقليدية القديمة كانت تبنى في الغالب على مغر أو كهوف، وَتكون الواحدُ من هذه البيوت في العادة من مكان واسع (أو لنقل) غرفة واحدة تستعمل للأكل والنوم والمعيشة، حيث قسّمت هذه إلى عدة طوابق الأسفل منها للحيوانات. هكذا يمكننا فهم كلام البشير لوقا: إذ لم يكن لهما موضعًا في المنزل أي أن مريم العذراء ويوسف لم يجدا مكاناً لهما في المنازل لإزدحامها وبهذا لم يكن لهما سوى أخذ مكان بين الحيوانات في الأسفل، وفي هذا السياق نفسر التقليد الغربي للتصور المنتشر القائل بوجود المذود في الإسطبل.*































*النجمة الفضية الموجودة في المذود المزّيَن بالمرمر والمكتوب عليها باللاتينية: Hic de Virgine Maria Jesus Christus natus est والذي معناه: هنا ولد المسيح يسوع من العذراء مريم، والقناديل الخمسة عشر تمثل الطوائف المسيحية المختلفة.

النجمة الفضية الموجودة في المذود المزّيَن بالمرمر والمكتوب عليها باللاتينية: Hic de Virgine Maria Jesus Christus natus est والذي معناه: هنا ولد المسيح يسوع من العذراء مريم، والقناديل الخمسة عشر تمثل الطوائف المسيحية المختلفة.

ومن مميزات البناء الذي أنشأه الإمبراطور قسطنطين أنه حوى في بنائه الأساسي مثمناً فيه فتحة تؤدي إلى مغارة الميلاد حيث المذود والنجمة، غرباً يجد المرء بازيليكا كبيرة تنتهي ببهو محاط بالأعمدة والذي يُطلّ على مدينة بيت لحم.*

*أعيد بناء كنيس المهد في القرن السادس الميلادي في عهد الامبراطور يوستنيان حيث كبّر البازيليكا, وفي وقت لاحق أضيفت ثلاث أمكنة جانبية للصلاة على أنقاض المبنى المثمن الأضلاع. وتمت إقامة درجات تسهل الوصول إلى المغارة وذلك كرز ليدرك ويتأمل المصلوت سر التجسد الإلهي*

*تقام الطقوس الدينية في كنيسة المهد حسب تقليد كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس، والجدير بالذكر أنَّ الكنيسة تحوي زوايا للطوائف الشرقية المختلفة مثل السريان الأرثوذكس والأقباط الأرثوذكس والأرمن الأرثوذكس وغيرها. تعد الطقوس الدينية لدى الطوائف الشرقية أساس التحليق في سماء الإيمان القويم لأنها تخاطب كل حواس المؤمن: فالأعين تتمتع بجمال الأيقونات المقدسة، وتشنف الآذان بسماع الترانيم الروحية الغنية بمضامينها العقائدية وألحانها العذبة، وأما رئتا المؤمن فتمتلئان بشذى الروائح العطرة المنبعثة من البخور المقدس وبواسطة هذه الرموز (التي هي واقع عقائدياً) ينتشي المؤمن روحياً وجسدياً ليكون مستعداً كي يمجد الخالق بكل قلبه وبكل قدرته.*

















































يتبع


----------



## ارووجة (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*


----------



## ارووجة (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*فيديوهات عن كنيسة المهد*




اكبسوا على الجملة بيظهرلكم  اللينك...االلينكات مباشرة مافي حاجة للتحميل

*1.كنيسة المهد...مع شرح ...فيديو روووووووعة*

*2.بعيد الفصح 2007*


*3.عيد الميلاد2007  بكنيسة المهد  بالقسم التابع للآتين*

*4.كنيسة المهد*​


----------



## ارووجة (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

بتمنى تكونو انبسطو بالجولة بكنيسة المهد
وبعد شوية هنقووم بجوولة بكنيسة القيامة  يلا  جهزو نفسكم ^_^

:flowers:​


----------



## ارووجة (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*2.كنيسة القيامة*




*كنيسة القيامة هي كنيسة داخل أسوار البلدة القديمة في القدس. بنيت الكنيسة فوق الجلجلة أو الجلجثة وهي المكان الذي يعتقد معظم المسيحيون أنها الصخرة التي صلب عليها المسيح. وتحتوي الكنيسة على المكان الذي دفن فيه المسيح واسمه القبر المقدس. سميت كنيسة القيامة بهذا الأسم نسبة إلى قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث من موتة على الصليب.*

يقدّم لنا الإنجيليون المعلومات التّالية عن موضع الجلجلة. كان مكانا قريبا جدا من مدخل المدينة ويقع على طريق يرتادها الناس بكثرة غير بعيد عن حديقة كان فيها قبر جديد.

ويقول الإنجيل أيضا أنّ المكان كان يدعى الجمجمة (بالآرامية جلجثة)، والإسم يقدّم لنا أحد تفسيرين، الأول أن الموقع كان مكان إعدام للمجرمين وسمي بالجمجمة بسبب جماجم القتلى، والثاني بكل بساطة لأنّ التلّ يشبه شكل الجمجمة أو الرأس البشري.


 نظرة على التاريخ :كان موقع صلب يسوع ودفنه مكرّمين دون انقطاع منذ أوائل الزمان من قبل الجماعة المسيحية المقيمة في القدس. وكان اليهود من جهتهم يهتمون جدا بقبور الشخصيات الهامة.

بين عامي 41 و 44 بني السور الثالث الذي شمل ضمن حدود المدينة أيضا موضع الجلجلة. بعد القضاء على الثورة اليهودية عام 135 م، عانت القدس من تغيير جذري، فقد طُرد اليهود والسامريون والمسيحيون ومنعوا من العودة. وعقد أدريانوس العزم على مسح كلّ ذكر للديانة اليهودية التي كانت تثير الشغب والثورات، فدمر كلّ أماكن العبادة، لكن الخبرة الدينية المرتبطة بتلك الأماكن كانت متأصلة وجذرية ولم يكن من السهل محوها.

كان موت يسوع موضوعا للتأمّلات منذ أوّل الأزمان، وسرعان مابرزت الكتابات التي حاولت إظهار كيف أن هذا الموت حقّق الفداء للعالم، أجمع من هذه الكتابات «مغارة الكنوز» و«صراع آدم» و«إنجيل برتلماوس» وغيرها. وجُعلت الجلجلة في مركز هذه القصص ووضعوا هناك آدم أيضا وحياة التوبة التي عاشها بعد طرده من الجنة ومن ثمّ موته.

تحت الجلجلة إلى الجانب الشرقي منها نجد مغارة يعتقد الكتّاب أنّها موضع قبر آدم، وأشير إليها أيضا على أنّها موضع الجحيم الذي نزل إليه يسوع بعد موته ليحرر الأنفس. هذه الأفكار التي حامت حول موضع الجلجلة تعود لليهود المتنصرين، ومن ثمّ قام أدريانوس ببناء قبة على ستّة أعمدة فوق الجلجلة وكرسها لڤينوس عشتار (وهي الآلهة التي نزلت إلى الجحيم للبحث عن الإله تموز لتحرره) في محاولة منه للقضاء على فكرة نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم في هذا الموضع بالذات.

كانت المغارة موضع زيارة منذ القرن الخامس كما يشهد على ذلك الحاج روفينو الذي توفي عام 410 م. وبنى أدريانوس فوق القبر هيكلا آخرا للآلهة الوثنية.

ولم يتبقّ في القدس سوى جماعة مسيحيّة من أصل وثني نعرف منها اسم مطرانها مرقص، رغم أنّها كانت تكرم أماكن مقدسة كثيرة لكن هذه الجماعة لم تفكر في تبديل موضع قبر المسيح وذلك لأنها كانت تكرم تلك التي غطتها في ذلك الحين هياكل أدريانوس وبقيت تلك الذكرى إلى وقت قسطنطين.

خلال عقد المجمع المسكوني الأول (نيقيا 375م) دعا أسقف القدس مكاريوس الإمبراطور قسطنطين إلى تدمير الهيكل الوثني في المدينة المقدسة للبحث عن قبر المسيح. وهكذا فإن الهيكل الذي كان يهدف إلى القضاء على موقع القبر أدّى في حقيقة الأمر إلى الحفاظ عليه، ولم يبن قسطنطين شيئا فوق الجلجلة. في القرن الثامن فقط تمّ بناء كنيسة سميت كنيسة الجلجلة، أمّا القبر المقدس فنظف من الأتربة وبنى قسطنطين فوقه بازيليك القيامة وقد باشرت الأعمال أمه القديسة هيلانة.

أضر الغزو الفارسي عام 614 م، كثيرا بالأماكن المقدسة التي أعاد موديستو الناسك والذي صار فيما بعد بطريركا للقدس إصلاحها وترميمها. يذكر الحاج أركولفو الذي زار القدس عام 670 م، أي بعد دخول العرب إلى المدينة، كيف أن الحجر الذي سدّ به باب القبر قد تحطم أجزاء كثيرة إثر الغزو الفارسي. وقد بنيت فوق الجلجة كنيسة وكرست المغارة تحت الجلجلة لآدم وراح يصور لنا بتعابيره الرائعة كيف مدّد إبراهيم ابنه اسحق على خشبة ليذبحه تقدمة للرب.

لم يمس الفتح العربي عام 638 م، القبر المقدس بسوء وتمتع المسيحيون بالحرية الدينية التي كانت تتخللها بعض أعمال العنف. أما عام 1009 م فقد أمر السلطان الحاكم بأمر الله بتدمير كنيسة القيامة. عام 1048 م نال الإمبراطور البيزنطي الإذن بإجراء بعض التصليحات.

في 15 تموز (يوليو) 1099 م دخل الصليبيون مدينة القدس وقرروا إعادة بناء الكنائس القديمة المتهدمة بل وإنشاء مبنى ضخم يحوي داخله جميع الأبنية الأساسية وهي موضع موت (الجلجة) وقيامة (القبر) يسوع المسيح.

عام 1808 م شبّ حريق ودمّر القبة تماما فأصلحها الروم بإذن من الحاكم التركي فبنيت بشكلها الذي نراه اليوم. هدد زلزال عام 1977 م قبة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الكاثوليكون بالدمار ولما لم يستطع الحاكم الإنجليزي الحصول على موافقة الطوائف الثلاث التي ترعى الكنيسة قام بإجراء بعض أعمال التقوية والدعم التي لم ترتكز على أساس جيد.

في كانون أول (ديسمبر) عام 1994 م اتفق رؤساء الطوائف الثلاث على القيام بأعمال الترميم في القبة التي فوق القبر المقدس. أعدّ التصاميم الفنان الأمريكي آرا نورمارت، وقد تولّت «البعثة البابوية في سبيل فلسطين» الإشراف على الأعمال حيث حازت على ثقة الطوائف الثلاث بفضل عدم محاباتها واحترامها للجميع.

الرسم يمثل الشمس التي تسطع في منتصف القبة من الفتحة التي في القمة ونبع عنها إثنا عشر شعاعا، والدلالة واضحة إلى يسوع القائم كبزوغ فجر يوم جديد وإلى الإثني عشر رسولا: إشعاع الإيمان في الأرض. وقد تم تدشين القبة في احتفال مهيب في الثاني من شهر كانون الثاني (يناير) عام 1997 م.





















باب الكنيسة يتم فتحه















































يتبع


----------



## ارووجة (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*و صف عجيبة" النار المقدسة" التي تحدث سنويا في القدس*







متى و اين تحدث اعجوبة "النار المقدسة" سنويا ؟
 هذه الاعجوبة التي تبهج و تقوي ارواح المسيحين، تحدث في كنيسة القيامة المقدسة في مدينة القدس. الاعجوبة تحدث كل سنة في عيد الفصح الشرقي الاورثوذكسي.


هذه الاعجوبة تحدث سنويا في الربيع بعد الفصح اليهودي. الفصح الاورثوذكسي يختلف عن الكنائس الكاثوليكية و البروستناتية ،اعتمادا على حساب مختلف.


اعجوبة انبثاق النورالمقدس من القبر المقدس تحدث سنويا في نفس الوقت و المكان منذ قيامة المسيح، في كنيسة القيامة اقدس مكان في العالم كله، حيث صلب المسيح ومات بالجسد ودفن و قام من القبر المقدس في اليوم الثالث ساحقا قوة الجحيم.


*الاحتفال بانبثاق النور المقدس*
تزدحم الكنيسة بعدد كبير جدا من زوار كنيسة القيامة المقدسة، من كافة الجنسيات (اليونانية، الروسية، الرومانية، الاقباط، السريان،.........)، بالاضافة الى المسيحين العرب القاطنين في الارض المقدسة، منذ يوم الجمعة المقدسة بانتظار انبثاق النور المقدس. 

وابتدا من يوم السبت العظيم المقدس "سبت النور".منذ الساعة الحادية العشر صباحا، يبدا المسيحيون العرب بالترنيم باصوات عالية مسبحين،حيث تعود هذه العادة الى ايام الحكم الاسلامي حيث مُنع المسيحيون من اداء الصلاوات الا داخل الكنائس- 

ولكننا مسيحيون و سنبقى كذلك الى الابد..... امين و تدق فرق الكشافة الطبول و يكون احتفال عظيم، ثم يمر بين هذه الجموع السلطات الحاكمة، التي تكون مهمتها تفتيش القبر المقدس و الحفاظ على النظام. 

*كيف ينبثق النور المقدس من قبر المسيح ؟*
ا ريد ان اورد كلام البطريرك الاورثوذكسي ذيذوروس الذي يقول: "اركع امام الحجر الذي وضع عليه جسد المسيح الطاهر بتقوى ،واواصل الصلاة بخوف وتقوى، و هي صلاة كانت وماتزال تتلى،و عندها تحدث اعجوبة انبثاق النور المقدس ( النار المقدسة) من داخل الحجر المقدس الذي وضع عليه جسد المسيح الطاهر. 

ويكون هذا النور المقدس ذو لون ازرق و من ثم يتغير الى عدة الوان، وهذا لايمكن تفسيره في حدود العلم البشري، لان انبثاقه يكون مثل خروج الغيم من البحيرة، و يظهر كانه غيمة رطبة ولكنه نور مقدس. 

ظهور النور المقدس يكون سنويا باشكال مختلفة، فانه مراراً يملا الغرفة التي يقع فيها قبر المسيح المقدس. و اهم صفات النور المقدس انه لا يحرق، و قد استلمت هذا النور المقدس ستة عشرة سنة، و لم تحرق لحيتي. و انه يظهر كعمود منير، ومنه تضاء الشموع التي احملها، و من ثم اخرج و اعطي النور المقدس لبطريرك الارمن و الاقباط،وجميع الحاضرين". 

و النور المقدس يضيء بعض شموع المؤمنين الاتقياء بنفسه، و يضيء القناديل العالية المطفئة امام جميع الحاضرين. 

يطير هذا النور المقدس كالحمامة الى كافة ارجاء الكنيسة، و يدخل الكنائس الصغيرة مضيئا كل القناديل. 

ا ريد ان اضع صفات النور المقدس ضمن النقاط الاتية: أ)لايحرق اي جزء من الجسم اذا وقع عليه،و هذابرهان على الوهية المصدروانه له صفات فوق الطبيعة.ب) ينبثق بتضرعات البطريرك الاورثوذكسي.ج)يضيء شموع بعض المؤمنين بنفسه، و ينتقل من جهة الى اخرى ليضيء القناديل في الكنيسة المقدسة.و يقول الكثيرون انهم تغيروا بعد حضور هذة العجيبة المقدسة. 

*متى ظهر اول وصف لهذه العجيبة؟* 
اول كتابة عن انبثاق النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة ظهرت في اوائل القرن الرابع،و المؤلفون يذكرون عن حوادث انبثاق النور في اوائل القرن الميلادي الاول،نجد هذا في مؤلفات القديس يوحنا الدمشقي و القديس غريغوريوس النيصي. و يرويان: كيف ان الرسول بطرس راى النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة ،و ذلك بعد قيامة المسيح بسنة (سنة 34 ميلادي). 



و رئيس دير روسي يدعى دنيال يروي في مذكراته التي كتبت ما بين سنة 1106_ 1107عن و صف دقيق لهذه العجيبة، للذي شاهده اثناء و جوده في القدس، و يصف ذلك:"ا ن ا لبطريرك الاو رثوذكسي يدخل الى الكنيسة حاملا شمعتين، فيركع امام الحجر الذي وضع عليه جسد المسيح المقدس، ثم يبدا بالصلاة بكل تقوى و حرارة فينبثق النور المقدس من داخل الحجر بطيف ازرق(لون ا زرق)،و يضيءشمعتي البطريرك، و من ثم يضيء القناديل وشموع المؤمنين.و يرافق هذا الاعجوبة التي تحدث سنويا احتفالات ليتورجية قديمة ترجع الى القرن الرابع. 

الطوائف غيرالاو رثوذكسية حاولت ان ينبثق النور المقدس في اعيادها على ايدي بطاركتها، و لكن دون فائدة على الاطلاق. وساسرد لكم محاولات معروفة تاريخيا: 1) في القرن الثاني عشر قام كهنة من الكنيسة الرومانية الاتينية بطرد البطريرك الاورثوذكسي، والصلاة من اجل انبثاق النورالمقدس ،ولكن لم ينبثق النور على ايديهم،لان الله عاقبهم. 

2) الاعجوبة المثلى حدثت في سنة 1579 مع الارمن، اذ قام الارمن بدفع المال للاتراك ليوافقوا على دخول البطريرك الا رمني للقبر المقدس حتى ينبثق النور، و اثناء ذلك كان البطريرك الاورثوذكسي واقفا حزينا مع رعيته عند الباب قرب العمود الذي انشق من الوسط و انبثق منه النور المقدس،وذلك كما تشاهدون في هذه الصورة. 

و راى ذلك مؤذن مسلم كان قريبا،فترك الدين الاسلامي وتبع الدين المسيحي. وهناك ايضا رجل عسكر تركي شاهد هذه الاعجوبة اذ كان واقفا على بناية بالقرب من بوابة كنيسة القيامة ،فصرخ باعلى صوته: ان المسيح هو الله و رمى نفسه من علو 10 امتار،و لم يحدث له شيء من الضرر وطبعت اثار اقدامه على الحجارة التي صارت تحته لينة كالشمع،وهي شاهدة على هذه الاعجوبة على الرغم من محاولة الاتراك لمحيها، ولم يستطيعوا،فقاموا بحرق هذا الشهيد بالقرب من بوابة كنيسة القيامة في القدس،ثم جمع اليونانيون عظامه ووضعوها في دير بناجيا ،وبقيت عظامه حتى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، وهي تنشر رائحة طيبة. 

وهذه الحادثة حدثت في عهد السلطان مراد الخامس،و في عهد البطريرك صفرونيوس الخامس.وما زال العمود مع الشق الاذي فيه شاهدا على هذة الاعجوبة الى يومنا هذا.و يقوم الزوار الاورثوذكس بتقبيل هذا العمود عند دخول كنيسة القيامة المقدسة. 

المسلمون الذين ينكرون صلب المسيح و قيامته،وضعوا موانع في طريق هذه المعجزة، هناك مؤرخ معروف عند المسلمين يدعى البيروني اخبر ان حاكما مسلما وضع فتائل مصنوعة من النحاس بدا الفتائل التي تشتعل لافشال المعجزة، ولكن عند انبثاق النور المقدس اضيئت اسلاك النحاس ،مجدا للثالوث القدوس.امين 

و هناك ايضا مؤرخ انجليزي يدعى"جوتير فينوسيف" وصف ماحدث في سنة 1187.حيث احب السلطان صلاح الدين ان يحضر هذا الاحتفال الديني (انبثاق النور المقدس) مع انه غير مسيحي، و في ذلك الوقت نزل النور المقدس من الاعلى على حين غفلة. 

و لكن مساعدي صلاح الدين "القائد المسلم" قالوا بان ا لنور المقدس نزل بواسطة اصطناعية،و عندها اطفىء القنديل لكنه اضاء ثانية،و لكن صلاح الدين اطفىء القنديل مرة اخرى ولكنه اضاء ايضا و عندها صرخ قائلا:"نعم، ساموت قريبا او انني ساخسر القدس". 


*لما ذا هذه الاعجوبة غيرمعروفة في بلاد الغرب الاوروبي؟*
ان البروستانت لا يؤمنون بالاعاجيب. و لكن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تؤمن بتقليدها بالاعاجيب، ولكن هذه الاعجوبة غير معروفة لان هناك سياسة كنسية.و لذلك فان الاحتفال يجري سنويا بدون مشاركة كاثوليكية رسمية. 

*صحة واصلة هذه الاعجوبة: *
 كثير من الناس يدعون ان هذه الاعجوبة هي خدعة يستعملها الاورثوذكس للدعاية لهم، و يعتقدون ان البطريرك يقتني اداة للاضاءة داخل القبر المقدس.و لكن تفتيش السلطات الحاكمة(غير المسيحية)، اثبت عكس الادعاء.ونحن نؤمن بهذه الاعجوبة المقدسة التي يقوي بواسطتها الهنا وربنا "يسوع المسيح له المجد"المؤمنين به و بقيامته الى الابد. امين 

اللذان قاما بالترجمة :الاخ ابراهيم جورج طنوس و الأخت بيرتا جريس بطرس، و هي معلمة للتربية المسيحية، و اللغة العربية ،والتي سندرج شهادتها في ما يلي : وبها تقول : " عندما كنت معلمة في مدرسة العيزرية (المدرسة الروسية الاورثوذكسية، إصطحبني الارشمندريت ثيو ذوسي ،إذ كان رئيسا على الد ير اليوناني الاورثوذكسي في العيزرية (مدينة قريبة من القدس ) ،وعندما وصلنا الى كنيسة القيامة حيث القبر المقدس وقفنا، و انتظرنا حتى بدأ الاحتفال ،وبعدها رايت بعيناي أنبثا ق النور المقدس من ثقوب الجدران المحيطة، حيث وضع جسد المسيح، وايضا شاهدت شموع المؤمنين المنتظرين تضيء وحدها ،ولن انسى مدة عمري هذا الاختبار ،و كم فرحت لهذا المنظر العجيب ". 









*فيديوهات عن كنيسة القيامة​*
دورة جناز المسيح 1من كنيسة القيامة في الاراضي المقدسة ​
دورة جناز المسيح 2من كنيسة القيامة في الاراضي المقدسة​

*دورة جناز المسيح 3 من كنيسة القيامة في الاراضي المقدسة *


*كنيسة القيامة*

*سبت النور 1 وعجيبة النار المقدسة 2007*

*سبت النور 2 وعجيبة النار المقدسة 2007*​


----------



## ارووجة (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*انتهينا من الجولة بكنيسة القيامة
بتمنى تكونو  استفدتو من الموضوع

وبعد شوية هنقوم بالجولة التالتة 



عاوزة ارائكم علشان اعرف ازا اكمل ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sweetly heart (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

مشكووووووووورة اكتير اختى اروجة على موضوعك مرتب اكتير بقرا فيه وبتخيل حالى فى كنيسة القيامة والمهد وبحس بحياة الرب يسوع وبتخيل حياته بين الناس لنشر الحب السلام والشفاء للناس
وقريبا ينير الرب بنوره كل فلسطين ليذهب الظلام وتكون فلسطين مسيحية  

الرب يبارك حياتك دائما ويستخدمك اكثر واكثر


----------



## ارووجة (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

شكرا لمرورك اخي هيرت وعلى كلامك الجميل فرّحتني
ويباركك  ^_^


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*شكرا ليك أختي أروجة على الموضوع وعلى الصور الرائعة

أتمنى أن أزور ها يوما

الرب يباركك وييعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*



الله يا اروجه موضوع راائع جداااا 

تسلم ايديكى يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## ارووجة (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

ميرسي الكن عيوني كريمة وميريمتي
ويبارككن  ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*3. الكنيسة الجثمانية​*



بنيت هذه الكنيسة فوق صخرة الآلام التي يعتقد أن المسيح صلى وبكى عليها قبل أن يعتقله الجنود الرومان. وهي أيضاً المكان الذي اختبأ يسوع وتلاميذه في حديقتها قبل اعتقاله وأخذه إلى القدس. 
ويعود تاريخ الكنيسة الأولى في الموقع إلى الفترة البيزنطية، عام 389 بعد الميلاد، دمر الفرس الكنيسة أثناء غزوهم لفلسطين عام 614م، ولكن الصليبيين أعادوا بناءها في القرن الثاني عشر. 
وبنيت الكنيسة الحالية التي تعتبر من أجمل الكنائس في الأراضي المقدسة عام 1924م، وقد أسهمت ستة عشرة دولة بتمويل بنائها ولذلك صارت تعرف باسم "كنيسة كل الأمم". وتضم حديقتها ثماني أشجار زيتون من الفترة الرومانية. 
واللوحة المرسومة على واجهة الكنيسة هي لوحة (يوم القيامة) للرسام الشهير (ليوناردو دافنشي) .



*نبذة  عن هذه الكنيسة*​ 
لو ٢٢، ٣٩ تروي لنا الأناجيل أنّ يسوع خرج من علية صهيون ليلة الخميس المقدس بعد العشاء الأخير 
ومضى إلى جبل الزيتون حيث كان يعتاد
الذهاب إلى ضيعة تدعى الجسمانية .. متى ٢٦ ،٣٦


ولما بلغ هناك ترك تلاميذه في مغارة وقال لهم: «أمكثوا ههنا ريثما أمضي وأصلّي هناك» لو ٢٢،٤١ 
واصطحب معه بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وتنحى جانبا في البستان وقال لهم: أمكثوا هنا واسهروا معي
ثمّ ابتعد عنهم مقدار رمية حجر أي حوالي ٣٠
مترا وبقي هناك يصلّي وحيدا ويتأمل سرّ عذاباته. ولما حانت الساعة عاد إلى تلاميذه لأن الخائن أوشك على
الوصول في الجسمانية موقعان مقدسان هما مغارة الاعتقال (مغارة المعصرة) 
وصخرة العذاب التي تقوم في كنيسة الجسمانية قرب بستان الزيتون

حفظت لنا التقاليد موقع مغارة المعصرة وذلك لأنّها كانت مكانا للصلاة تشهد عليه مختلف الكتابات التي عثر عليها
منقوشة على الجدران. وأخذ المؤمنون في القرن الرابع والخامس يكرمون «صخرة العذاب» ربما استنادا إلى ما جاء
فيإنجيل لوقا«فابتعد عنهم مقدار رمية حجر». وبنوا فوق الصخرة كنيسة في القرن الرابع بين أشجار الزيتون.
في كتاباته عام ٣٣٠، ذكر القديس أوسيبيوس القيصري أنّ الناس كانوا يصلون في الموقع الذي
صلّي فيه يسوع قبل موته ولكنه لم يأتِ على ذكر وجود كنيسة في المكان. عام ٣٨٦ كتب القديس
هيرونيموس يقول: أنّه قد بنيت في أيامه كنيسة في ذلك الموضع. وروت إيجريا التي جاءت في نفس الفترة تقريبا عن
الكنيسة الجميلة التي بنيت حيث صلّى يسوع وذكرت أيضا المغارة حيث قبض الجند عليه وهي مغارة الجسمانية.

دمر الفرس هذه الكنيسة وأعيد بناء كنيسة متواضعة. ولما جاء الصليبيون أشادوا كنيسة ضخمة ولكنها للأسف لم تدم
طويلا بعد رحيلهم إذ دمرها صلاح الدين عام
١١٨٧
اشترى الآباء الفرنسيسكان عام ١٦٦٦م. حقل زيتون حول أطلال الكنيسة الصليبية كان الناس يكرمون فيه ثماني شجرات
زيتون قديمة. وتمت أعمال التنظيفات في مغارة الاعتقال وعثر على فسيفساء من القرن الرابع والسادس وبقايا هيكل.
والمغارة مفتوحة اليوم تحت رعاية الآباء الفرنسيسكان إعتقال يسوع

*مرقس ١٤، ٤٣-٥٢*
وبينما هو يتكلّم، إذ وصل يهوذا أحد الإثني عشر، ومعه عصابة تحمل السيوف والعصي، أرسلها عظماء الكهنة والكتبة
والشيوخ. وكان الّذي يسلّمه قد جعل لهم علامة إذ قال «هو ذاك الّذي أقبّله، فأمسكوه وسوقوه محفوظا». وما إن
وصل حتّى دنا منه فقال له: «ربّي!» وقبّله. فبسطوا أيديهم إليه وأمسكوه

فاستلّ أحد الحاضرين سيفه، وضرب خادم عظيم الكهنة فقطع أذنه. فقال لهم يسوع: «أعلى لصّ خرجتم تحملون السيوف
والعصي لتقبضوا عليه؟ كنت كلّ يوم بينكم أعلّم بينكم فلم تمسكوني، وإنّما حدث هذا لتتمّ الكتب». فتركوه كلّهم
وهربوا. وتبعه شابّ يستر عريه بإزارٍ فأمسكوه. فتخلّى عن الإزار وهرب عريانا

*بنى الآباء الفرنسيسكان كنيسة الجسمانية عام
١٩١٩-١٩٢٤م​*فوق أطلال الكنيسة البيزنطية القديمة. ويمكننا مشاهدة أجزاء من الفسيفساء القديمة تحت ألواح من الكريستال في
أرضية الكنيسة. الفسيفساء الرئيسة التي في الصدر تمثل مشهد عذاب يسوع في بستان الزيتون أما الجوانب فتمثل قبلة
يهوذا ومشهد القبض على يسوع. ويمكننا مشاهدة صخرة العذاب في وسط الكنيسة أمام الهيكل

زيارة المكان تؤثر كثيرا في نفس الزائر. ففي هذا المكان بدأ يسوع بوعي وحرية رحلة عذابه الأليم من أجل تحريرنا
من الشر والخطيئة 

*يسوع في الجثمانية​* لو٢٢، ٣٩-٤٦
ثمّ خرج فذهب على عادته إلى جبل الزيتون، وتبعه تلاميذه ولمّا وصل إلى ذلك المكان قال لهم: «صلّوا لئلا تقعوا في
التجربة». ثمّ ابتعد عنهم مقدار رمية حجر وجثا يصلّي فيقول: «يا أبتِ، إن شئت فاصرف عني هذه الكأس
ولكن لا مشيئتي، بل مشيئتك!» وتراءى له ملاك من السماء يشدّد عزيمته. وأخذه الجهد فأمعن في الصلاة، وصار عرقه
كقطرات دمٍ متخثّرٍ تتساقطُ على الأرض. ثمّ قام عن الصلاة فرجع إلى تلاميذه، فوجدهم نائمين من الحزن. فقال
لهم: «ما بالكم نائمين؟ قوموا فصلّوا لئلا تقعوا في التجربة









































*وادي قدرون في الكتاب المقدس​* ٢ صم ١٥، ٢٣ خلال ثورة
أبشالوم تخلى داود عن أورشليم خوفا من أن يسبب ابنه الأذى للمدينة ومضى بصحبة بعض رفاقه. «كان الشعب كلهم
يعبرون وادي قدرون ثمّ عبر الملك وجاز الشعب كله وأخذ في طريق البرية

١ ملوك ١٥، ١٣ الملك آسا،
وهو أحد قلائل ملوك يهوذا الذين قال عنهم الكتاب المقدس إنهم صنعوا ما هو قويم في عيني الرب. قام بالقضاء على
الأوثان التي أدخلها أبوه وأمه إلى إسرائيل. وعن مَعكَةَ جَدَّتِهِ نَزعَ لقب الملكة الأم لأنّها صنعت
فظاعة لِوَتَدٍ مقدس فَحَطَّمَ آسا فظاعتها وأحرقها في وادي قدرون

٢ أخبار ٢، ١ - حقق يوشفاط ملك يهوذا
نصرا مبينا على الموآبيين والعمونيين. ومن المحتمل أنّه إثر هذا النصر أُطلق اسمه على وادي قدرون لذكرى تدخل
الله العجيب ضدّ أعداء شعبه

٢ أخبار ٢٩، ١٦ - خلال
إصلاحات حزقيّا ويوشيا الدينية، ألقوا بأغراض الأوثان في
مجرى قدرون وأحرقوها فيه ٢ ملوك ٢٣،٤

إرميا ٣١، ٣٨ - خلال مواعظه
للشعب حول  العهد الجديد الذي يبرمه الله مع شعبه، يصف النبي إرميا المدينة التي سيبنيها الله خلابة فوق
الأطلال ويضع حدودها من وادي جهنم إلى نهر قدرون، ويقصد بذلك أنّ الأماكن التي كانت مكرسة للممارسات الوثنية
سيحمل الله الخلاص إليها. واكتسب الوادي بهذه النبوة معنى التطهير والعدل

يوئيل ٤، ٢ - ويشير يوئيل النبي إلى هذه
النبوءة التي تحدد حكم الله النهائي (في تلك الأيام) على الشعوب التي شتّتت شعبه وحملت إليه العبادات الوثنية
لتنهض الأمم وتصعد إلى وادي يوشفاط فإنّي هناك أجلس لأدين جميع الأمم من كلّ ناحية ٤،١٢

من كنيسة الجسمانية ننزل في الوادي عبر منحدر شديد نحو الضرائح القديمة قرب المقابر المسيحية والإسلامية. الضرائح القديمة-
هذه الأنصبة تسمى عادة مقابر ولكنها في الواقع عبارة عن مدافن محفورة في الصخر مكونة من غرف للدفن ويُظهر شكل
بعضها الهرمي مدى التأثير المصري في المنطقة كانت هذه القبور قائمة أيام يسوع ويسهل قراءة إشارة يسوع إليها عندما قال معنّفا مراءاة الفريسيين
الويل لكم أيّها الكتبة والفريسيّون المراؤون، فإنّكم تبنون قبور الأنبياء وتزيّنون ضرائح الصدّيقين وتقولون
لو عشنا في أيّام آبائنا، لما شاركناهم في دم الأنبياء فأنتم تشهدون على أنفسكم بأنّكم أبناء قتلة الأنبياء
(متى ٢٣، ٢٩)

تحوي كلمات يسوع سخرية مريرة. فهم عندما يبنون للأنبياء قبورا وأنصبة فإنّ الفريسيين يقصدون تكريمهم، ولكنهم
عندما يعاملون يسوع بالجفاء وكذلك الأمر مع الصالحين في الهيكل، فإنّهم يتخذون جانب أولئك الذين قتلوا الأنبياء.
نجد في الموقع قبر أبشالوم وقبر يوشفاط وقبر القديس يعقوب وزكريا


٥. قرية سلوان - تقوم القرية على جوانب جبل 
الفضيحة. التنزه في شوارع القرية يوفر لنا الفرصة لمشاهدة مناظر البلدة القديمة وصهيون والحرم الشريف. سكن
العديد من النساك الذين كانوا يقطنون الكهوف المنطقة في العهد البيزنطي. وما زالت الكتابات على الجدران تثبت
وجودهم إلى اليوم. حوالي عام ١٥٠٠ سكنت الكهوف بعض العائلات العربية الفقيرة وابتدأت بذلك القرية الحالية. في هذه
القرية نجد أقدم القبور التي ترجع إلى ما قبل السبي إلى بابل


٦. نبع جيحون - يعني الاسم «النبع/الأصل» وهو أيضا اسم أحد أنهار الجنة الأربعة (تك ٢،
١٣) وقد اعتاد المسيحيون تسميته «نبع ستنا مريم» أما المسلمون فيسمونه أمّ الدرج.

ننزل عبر قوس ١٢٠ درجة فنبلغ بابا حديديا مغلقا يمنعنا من بلوغ النبع الحقيقي. في تلك
المنطقة يبدأ الجزء الأقدم من السلم والذي يأخذ في الضيق حتى يحملنا إلى بركة مهترئة بفعل الزمن والرطوبة. كان
هذا النبع الشاهد الوحيد على تلك المدينة التي بنيت أسوارها فوق نبع الماء تاركة إياه خارج أسوار المدينة.
ولكي يمنعوا ولوج الأعداء منه خلال الحرب قام سكان الألف الثاني ق.م. بحفر بئر تسمح لهم بانتشال المياه من النبع
مباشرة وأغلقوا مدخله

*في التاريخ الكتابي​* ما أن اختير داود ملكا لإسرائيل حتى وضع نصب عينيه مدينة اليبوسيين كمكان مثالي لعاصمته. لكن المدينة التي بنيت
على حفة الصخر كانت شامخة لا يستطيع أحد اقتحامها

١ أخبار ١١، ٦ - فتحدّى داود
جنوده وقال: «الذي يضرب اليبوسيين أوّلا يصبح قائدا وأميرا». فتسلل يوآب في الظلمة إلى داخل المدينة ربّما
عن طريق البئر السري الذي يؤدي إلى نبع جيحون. فكافأه داود وجعله قائد جيشه
١ ملوك ١، ٣٨ - تمّ تعيين
سليمان ملكا في أظلم مضايق النبع بحسب أمر أبيه داود «نزل صادوق الكاهن وناتان النبي ... فوضعوا سليمان على
جحش داود وحملوه إلى جيحون. وتناول صادوق قرن الزيت من الخيمة ومسح سليمان على صوت نفيخ البوق. وصاح الحاضرون:
«يحيا الملك سليمان!»

تمّ في أوائل الحقبة الملكية حفر قناة تحمل المياه إلى بساتين الملك وسميت قناة الملك آحاز. كانت هذه القناة
عديمة الفائدة في الحروب بل كان الأعداء يستخدمونها لراحتهم. ٢ ملوك ٢٠، ٢٠
لهذا قام الملك حزقيا بإغلاقها وحفر بدلا منها نفقا داخليا يحمل المياه من النبع إلى المدينة مباشرة ليصب في
بركة سلوان

إذا ما نزلنا في الطريق التي تؤدي إلى بركة سلوان نشاهد بعد نبع جيحون الصخرة التي قامت عليها مدينة داود. عند
نهاية الصخرة تصعد بنا الطريق التي إلى اليمين نحو بركة سلوان نجد فتحة «قناة آحاز» التي حملت المياه إلى بساتين
الملك وقد تمّ تحديد نبوءة العذراء الوالدة في هذا المكان

أشعيا ٧، ١٠-١٤
وعاد الرب فكلّم آحاز قائلا: «سل لنفسك آية من عند الربّ
إلهك، سلها إمّا في العمق وإما في العلاء من فوق». فقال آحاز: «لا أسأل ولا أجرّب الرب». فقال أشعيا: «إسمعوا يا
بيت داود. أقليل عندكم أن تُسئموا الناس حتّى تُسئموا الرب أيضا. فلذلك يؤتيكم السيّد نفسه آية: ها إنّ
الصبيّة تحمل فتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل

٨. بركة سلوان - تقع عند التقاء وادي تيروبيون بوادي قدرون. تأتيها المياه من نبع جيحون الذي حفره حزقيّا. 
طول النفق ٥٥٠ متراً ويمكن السير فيه نترك الطريق في قاع الوادي لنصعد نحو بركة سلوان.
 إلى اليمين تقوم زاوية صخرة أوفيل (الحرم الشريف) الذي قامت
عليه أسوار المدينة القديمة. حال انتهاء صخرة أوفيل نبلغ باب البركة

*يروي الإنجيل في هذا المكان معجزة شفاء الأعمى​* شفاء الأعمى يو ٩، ١-١٤
وبينما هو سائر رأى رجلا أعمى منذ مولده. فسأله تلاميذه «ربّي، من خطئ، أهذا أم والداه، حتى وُلد أعمى؟». أجاب
يسوع: «لا هذ خطئ ولا والداه، ولكن كان ذلك لتظهر فيه أعمال الله. يجب علينا، ما دام النهار، أن نعمل أعمال
الذي أرسلني. فالليل آتٍ، وفيه لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل 
ما دمتُ في العالم، فأنا نور العالم». قال هذا وتفل في الأرض، فجبل من تفاله طينا، وطلى به عيني الأعمى، ثمّ
قال له: «إذهب فاغتسل في بركة سلوام»، أي الرسول. فذهب فاغتسل فعاد بصيرا

فقال الجيران والذين كانوا يرونه من قبل، لأنّه كان شحاذا: «أليس هو ذاك الذي كان يقعد فيستعطي؟» وقال
آخرون: «إنّه هو». وقال غيرهم: «لا، بل يشبهه». أمّا هو فكان يقول: «أنا هو». فقالوا له: «فكيف انفتحت عيناك؟».
فأجاب: «إنّ الرجل الذي يقال له يسوع جبل طينا فطلى به عينيّ وقال لي: إذهب إلى سلوام فاغتسل. فذهبت فاغتسلت
فأبصرت». فقالوا له: «أين هو؟» قال: لا أعلم». فذهبوا إلى الفريسيين بذاك الذي كان من قبل أعمى. وكان اليوم
الذي فيه جبل يسوع طينا وفتح عينيّ الأعمى يوم سبت

كانت تنزل إلى هذه البركة طريق ودرجات تنطلق من جانب الهيكل عبر وادي تيروپيون. وكان الكهنة والشعب في عيد
المظال يمضون باحتفال مهيب إلى البركة لنشل المياه بكأس ذهبية يسكبونها فيما بعد على الهيكل. هذا العمل يرمز إلى
المياة العجيبة التي جعلها موسى تنبع من الصخر في الصحراء 
خر ١٧، ٣؛ عدد٢٠، ٧
وأخذ يسوع من هذا الاحتفال الدافع للحديث عن الماء الحي 

*الماء الحي يو ٧، ٣٧-٣٩​* وفي آخر يوم من العيد وهو أعظم أيّامه، وقف يسوع ورفع صوته قال: «إن عطش أحد فليقبل إليّ ومن آمن بي فليشرب
كما ورد في الكتاب: ستجري من جوفه أنهار من الماء الحي
وأراد بقوله الروح الذي سيناله المؤمنين به، فلم يكن هناك بعد من روح، لأنّ يسوع لم يكن قد مُجّد

*أوفيل ومدينة داود*​يطلق اسم أوفيل على المنطقة الواقعة بين حائط الهيكل في الشمال وبركة سلوان في الجنوب أي على الهضبة التي تقع
جنوب الهيكل حيث كانت تقوم المدينة اليبوسية المدعوة قلعة صهيون وفيما بعد مدينة داود. وتصعد الطريق من بركة
سلوان إلى القدس القديمة عبر باب المغاربة


*يتبع...​*


----------



## avatakla (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

بس اية الدقة دة انت بجد ابن المسيح ​


----------



## sweetly heart (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*



> بس اية الدقة دة انت بجد ابن المسيح


صحيح ارووجة واضح جدا روح الرب فيها وهى من المسيحيين الحقيقيين 



اروجة فعلا فلسطين بلد المخلص كلها اثار مسيحية فهى بلد الرب يسوع بلد المخلص 

اختى فى الرب ارووجة مواضيعك وشخصك المبدع اكبر من انى اشكرك فى اى كلمات 

فى الضفة وفى غزة وفى داخل ارضى 48 كلها اثار تشهد على مسيحية الارض المقدسة 

احلى تحية من كل غزة الى شمال فلسطين الناصرة ولكل المسيحيين هناك الرب يبارككم دائما ويستخدمك اكثر واكثر ارووجة


----------



## ayman_r (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*كنايس في منتهه الروعه 

شكرا علي الموضوع*


----------



## ارووجة (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

ميرسي افاتاكلا وسويتلي هيرت على كلامكم  مستاهلووش
وميرسي ليك ايمن

وان شاءالله قريبا هنكون مع جولة تانية

ربنا معاكم


----------



## ارووجة (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

بعد شوية هنكون مع جولة جديدة


----------



## ارووجة (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*4. كنيسة البشارة "للاتين" (الناصرة)​*





تعتبر كنيسة البشـارة في مدينة الناصرة ثالث أهم مكان مقدس للديانة المـسيحية، بعد كنيسة القيامة في الـقدس وكنيـسة المهـد في بيت لحم. وتاريخياً، يعود اسم الكنيسة الى احـد أهم الأسس في العقيدة المسيحية، وهي تبـشير المـلاك جبرائيل مريم العذراء بحملها. وقد بنيت الكنيسة فوق  بيت مريم العذراء وزوجها يوسـف.
تشير الحفربات الاثرية إلى ان أول كنيسة بنيت في الناصرة هي كنيسة البشارة.












































































*يتبـــع*


----------



## ارووجة (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

زيارة الكنيسة :
بنيت الكنيسة الحالية عام ٦٠-١٩٦٩ من الإسمنت المسلح وغطيت من الخارج بالحجارة. تحمل الواجهة الرئيسية تمثالا برونزيا للمسيح الفادي وتحته نجد مشهد البشارة والإنجيليين الأربعة. الواجهة الجنوبية مكرسة لمريم الفتاة وتحمل الكتابة «السلام عليك يا سلطانة». وإلى اليسار يمكن مشاهدة جزء من الحائط الصليبي. يشاهد الداخل كنيستين إحداهما فوق الأخرى. السفلى مبنية على شكل مغارة ترتكز كلها حول المغارة التي هي مسكن العائلة المقدسة. أما الكنيسة العليا فهي مكرسة لتكريم مريم العذراء أم الله المتجسد. 









الكنيسة السفلى :

الهيكل الرئيسي مكرس للتجسد والعمدان عبارة عن عناصر هندسية من الحقب السابقة.
كانت المغارة تستخدم للسكن منذ العصر الحديدي وحتى الحقبة الرومانية. شكلها الحالي يعود للعصر الصليبي حيث تم تعديلها لتصبح جزءا من الكنيسة الكبرى. أما الدرج فهو من صنع الآباء الفرنسيسكان بنوه لتسهيل النزول إلى المغارة والخروج منها. والهيكل أيضا من صنعهم ويعود لعام ١٦٠٠ وعليه الكتابة القائلة: «هنا الكلمة صار جسدا». 

تجسد الكلمة :
لوقا ١، ٢٦-٣٨
وفي الشهر السادس، أرسل الله الملاك جبرائيل إلى مدينة في الجليل اسمها الناصرة، إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف، واسم العذراء مريم. فدخل إليها فقال:
«إفرحي، أيتها الممتلئة نعمة، الرب معك». فدخلها لهذا الكلام اضطراب شديد وسألت نفسها ما معنى هذا السلام.
فقال لها الملاك: «لا تخافي يا مريم، فقد نلت حظوة عند الله. فستحملين وتلدين ابنا فسميه يسوع. سيكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى، ويوليه الرب الإله عرش أبيه داود، ويملك على بيت يعقوب أبد الدهر، ولن يكون لملكه نهاية». فقالت مريم للملاك: «كيف يكون هذا ولا أعرف رجلا؟» فأجابها الملاك: «إن الروح القدس سينزل عليك وقدرة العلي تظللك، لذلك يكون المولود قدوسا وابن الله يدعى. وها إنّ نسيبتك أليصابات قد حبلت هي أيضا بابن في شيخوختها، وهذا هو الشهر السادس لتلك التي كانت تدعى عاقرا. فما من شيء يُعجز الله». فقالت مريم: «أنا أمة الرب، فليكن لي بحسب قولك». وانصرف الملاك من عندها. 






الكنيسة العليا :
الفسيفساء الرئيسي في صدر الكنيسة من وحي اللاهوت الفرنسيسكاني ويمثل صورة مريم وسيطة النعمة وإعلان المجمع المسكوني الڤاتيكاني الثاني بأن مريم هي أم الكنيسة «الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية». وفي وسط اللوحة يقوم المسيح مؤسس الكنيسة وقربه القديس بطرس والعذراء المكللة تحيط بهم جماعة الكنيسة التي تسير نحو المسيح. 

كنيسة القديس يوسف :
ويقال لها كنيسة العائلة المقدسة حيث عاش يسوع مع مريم ويوسف. في موقع الكنيسة في أيام المسيح كانت تقوم القرية القديمة. وتقوم المدينة الحالية فوق الجبل إلى أعلى وهو الموقع الذي يقول لوقا عنه أنهم قادوا يسوع إلى خارج المدينة إلى حرف الجبل الذي كانت مدينتهم مبينة عليه (لوقا ٤، ٢٩) .
فكانت قرية صغيرة فقيرة ولكن كانت هي الموضع الذي اختاره الله فأصبحت مركزا لاهتمام البشرية.


----------



## hany_assi (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

بجد بجد بجد موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا وحلو
 وربنا يبارك ويعوض تعب محبت
ك ويا رب يهدى الامور ونروح


----------



## hany_assi (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

يا خصارة لية مش بيحمل يا ريت تشوف لينا حل يا ارووجة 

اصل الموضوع حلو وانا عاوز احمل الفديو عندى بس مش عارف


----------



## vetaa (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

يا بختك بجد
انك شوفتى الاماكن المقدسه ددى
وشكرا ليك انك فرجتينا عليها

ربنا يوفقك
ونشوف دايما جديدك


----------



## maiada (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

Wow,
الرب يباركك تعبك 
ويعوضك


----------



## ارووجة (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

ميرسي ليكممممممم كلكم
لما الاقي وقت هكمل موضوع وضيف كناائس جديدة
ربنااا معاكم


----------



## ميروو رمزي (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*صور رائعة و معلومات مفيدة*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## love_moon (21 يونيو 2008)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر لك اختي اروجه
صوررررررررر روعه
انا زورتها كتير كنيسة المهد
وبحب اروحها كل فتره وفتره
ومع العلم انا مسلم
ولكن حبي له المسيح لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يوصف


----------



## ارووجة (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

ميرسي الكم
ويبارككم


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

سلام  للمسيح  

مرسى اوى على الموضوع الرائع  ده


 وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodi lover (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جميلة جداااااااااا


المعلومات الرائعة دى


ميرسى ليكِ اوووووووووووى يا أرووجة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> يبدا المسيحيون العرب بالترنيم باصوات عالية مسبحين،حيث تعود هذه العادة الى ايام الحكم الاسلامي حيث مُنع المسيحيون من اداء الصلاوات الا داخل الكنائس-
> 
> ولكننا مسيحيون و سنبقى كذلك الى الابد..... امين


ميرسى ليكى كتييير اروجه على الشرح بالصور حقيقى مشكوره لتعبك



​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع اخت اروويجة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ياجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي لمروووركم ياغاليين
ويبارك حياتكم ^_^


----------



## hany_assi (26 فبراير 2010)

ايه يا ارووجه هو الموضوع كدا خلص انا بتاع الموضوع ده لانو عاجبنى اوى

 يا ريت تكملى فيه وربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 فبراير 2010)

*موضوعك رووووووووووووووعه وجامد يا ارووجه​*


----------



## alpha&omega (26 فبراير 2010)

يا الله
انا احسدك يا اروجة
ما اريد بحياتي لاسيارة ولا بيت ولا و لا .. بس اريد فرصة حتى ازور الاراضي المقدسة وبس.

استغرب اسمع انو المسيحيين في فلسطين يهاجرون عجبي على من يهجر هذه الارض بغض النظر عن كل الاسباب


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2010)

*رد: رد على: جولة بين كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*

*موضوع وصور


مميزين 


الرب يبارككم​*


----------

